
Icelandic parliamentary election - dn2k
http://icelandmonitor.mbl.is/elections2016/
======
PeterWhittaker
How odd: They have the correct time on the front page (22:32 as I write this)
but the countdown clock is counting down to my local 10pm, not to 10pm GMT.

Nor is it a particularly live "live tracker": It shows the most recent update
as Thursday (I'm guessing AM given the lack of qualifier).

A quick search reveals no sites with better live results and several with
worse. I shall wait until the morrow....

EDIT: A redditor suggests that based on 2013 results, the first results should
be reported around midnight GMT.

~~~
dn2k
yeah this seems to be the best source, at least in english

